# Modern Classical composer that worship gesualdo & it shown in there work 21th century



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Modern Classical composer that worship gesualdo & it shown in there work 21th century*

What is dark brooding & haunting , stark picth black, neo-madrigalist, classical composer that did song inspired by Gesualdo or have been influence in one way or th other by gesualdo music..

Ockay Sandro Gorli Requiem to me, thus said my opinion soundz like a tribute to don carlo di Gsualdo da Venosa.Than there is this Brilliant worship or homage if you will of Gsuldo calld Carlo by mister Brett Dean on icm records

There a Brilliant Opera by mistr Alfred Schitke called once again carlo.

but what about other 21 cntry obscur homage, made by japanese? classical composers per se?

Goodnight folks :tiphat:


----------

